
Show HN: StlToRelief - GistNoesis
https://gistnoesis.github.io/StlToRelief/
======
GistNoesis
Hello HN, creator here, this is a free tool to make custom bas-relief easily.

Don't be afraid by the number of buttons, the on-boarding is easy : move the
fox with the mouse then click the Make Relief Button located between the two
images, then discover the other buttons as you go.

Be aware of scroll hijacking on touch devices (if you get trapped and can't
zoom out, do a "search on page").

There are more explanation on the tool at the bottom of the page.

Use it to make custom art, enrich you environment, and share the love with
your friends.

If you have a 3d-printer you still have plenty of time to go make a custom art
piece for your valentine to express your love.

Don't forget to check some pictures of my realizations on the associated
github page :
[https://github.com/GistNoesis/StlToRelief](https://github.com/GistNoesis/StlToRelief)

Please provide some feedback so I can improve the tool further.

Thanks

~~~
kleer001
Neat! But I'm not sure what problem it solves, even that it's an artistic
tool. This effect is pretty easy to accomplish in already available free
software.

I might be biased, having used 3D animation software for over 20 years, but
your GUI is awful. Please take a look at software like Maya, Blender, or
Houdini for how to treat interacting with 3D. Consider dropping all the
explicit buttons and parameters, adding snapping to whole/15 degrees and to
grids.

[https://n-e-r-v-o-u-s.com/projects/software/](https://n-e-r-v-o-
u-s.com/projects/software/)

They also do pretty good interfaces.

In addition you've got waaay too much text. Boil that stuff waaay down. Assume
your user is smart and can figure stuff out themselves, but also needs it
simple because they're very busy.

~~~
GistNoesis
Thanks for the feedback.

It is a tool intended to help create bas-relief even by novice users (wood
workers and 3d-printing artists) even on mobile devices. It outputs something
that can be 3d printed or milled. Directly at the right dimensions. In browser
without installation.

Bas-relief is a specific artistic technique which is fundamentally 2D, that's
why I am hopeful that it should be possible to avoid learning complex 3d
tools. I reckon that my soft feels encumbered. Most of the time you just need
to use one button "Make Relief".

Snapping and increment are a good idea, thanks.

It can take some malformed objects typically used by animators and make it
into some solid volume.

I am not aware of where this functionality is provided. I have found something
quite similar in a 2013 blender plug-in "bas-relief add-on". Do you have some
explicit link ?

